# insurance



## umi (Nov 13, 2015)

hiya,
i have just got my PCO licence and got a rental car now i am looking for insurance and all quotes i am getting are more then £10,000  
is there any way to get a normal insurance? 
i want to work for uber and i am living in luton,
thanks


----------

